# [GPub] Milano - Venerdì 10 Agosto - SPOSTATO al PIXEL...

## .:deadhead:.

Cari Gentooisti, rieccoci! dopo le strabilianti performances di luglio, come ogni mese torna il GentooPub.

ATTENZIONE: CAUSA CHIUSURA ESTIVA DEL MOVIDA CI TROVIAMO AL PIXEL...

(Pixel - Corso Como 12 - Zona Corso Como) Stessa ora (dalle 19.00).

Presentarsi carichi che come sempre sarà una bellissima serata [basta veder le foto!]

Presenti:

```

deadhead

drizzt

akiross

otaku

codadilupo

mouser+laVale

...

```

Sotto con le adesioni!

----------

## otaku

Io resto a Milano fino a settembre... lavoro permettendo non dovrei avere problemi di date  :Smile: 

----------

## comio

Io invece do buca, dato che torno per un paio di settimana nella mia cara Puglia!

A settembre ci dovrei essere.

ciao

luigi

----------

## codadilupo

oh, yeah, ci sono... sempre che venerdi' non esploda il CED   :Evil or Very Mad:  !

Coda

----------

## randomaze

Potrei esserci. 

A differenza di coda il mio CED é già esploso (metaforicamente parlando) ma vediamo se riusciamo a ripararlo (o a decretarne la morte celebrale) in tempo per il GPub.

----------

## lavish

sticky  :Wink: 

----------

## dav_it

Nella prossima gwn verra` pubblicato un articolo per dare visibilita` alla notizia.

bye

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *dav_it wrote:*   

> Nella prossima gwn verra` pubblicato un articolo per dare visibilita` alla notizia.

 

Ottimo, ma sei entrato a far parte del team della GWN? In passato ho scritto ai responsabili ma non addirittura per i GPub, però ci stà: contatto te direttamente?

ciao

----------

## dav_it

io faccio parte della GWN, si, tra poco dovrei diventare un developer ufficiale. Comunque, dato che sono l'unico italiano del team, se hai/avete bisogno potete chiedere a me..

Saluti

dav

----------

## Scen

 *dav_it wrote:*   

> io faccio parte della GWN, si, tra poco dovrei diventare un developer ufficiale. Comunque, dato che sono l'unico italiano del team, se hai/avete bisogno potete chiedere a me..

 

Grande Davide  :Cool: 

Bene bene, per cominciare potresti già passarmi alcuni articoli della GWN direttamente tradotti in italiano....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:  (scherzo  :Razz:  )

Se continua così l'Italian cospiracy in Gentoo comincia a diventare veramente ramificata...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mouser

Confermiamo la presenza anche io e laVale. L'Ale, invece stavolta non riesce ad esserci.

ps: primo post con il Wii... grandioso!!

Ciriciao mouser & laVale  :Wink: 

----------

## ClodX

Mi disp ragazzi stavolta nn posso venire.....divertitevi al posto mio -_-'

A settembre c sn spero...dai. Beso

----------

## federico

Ma che ci fate tutti a casa?  :Smile: 

Io mi trovo in Olanda, non riesco a venire  :Smile: 

Ci vediamo al ritorno di tutti,

Fede!!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ma che ci fate tutti a casa? 
> 
> Io mi trovo in Olanda, non riesco a venire 
> 
> Ci vediamo al ritorno di tutti,
> ...

 Merdaccia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Non leggo commenti, per cui comincio io  :Razz: 

Allora happyhour notevole: grande scelta e piacevoli sorprese (la polpa di granchio: eccezionale!)

posto carino : è minuscolo dentro per cui ti ritrovi all'aperto, se come venerdì è una serata piacevole sei a cavallo

drink: buoni, anche a chiedere un drink fantasia al barista non si rimane delusi, nessuno dei presenti s'è cappottato per cui direi che era tutti ok

: leggermente + costoso del movida, ma va considerato il posto (siamo in corsocomocorsocomo) e all'aperto. Se ci si abbuffa e si prende un drink consistente, con 10 si magna e si beve.

Note: potrebbe esseci qualche zanzara, io non ne ho viste + d 2  :Razz: 

         mi dispiace ma non c'è zombie  :Neutral: 

Il Gpub è stato cmq ottimo, bella gente, ottimi umori, finalmente abbiamo ritrovato otaku e randomaze : non erano stati risucchiati da matrix  :Razz: 

che dire, ci vediamo a settembre, sciao beli!

PS: Niente foto a sto giro, me spias...

----------

## ClodX

Speriamo di ritrovarci in gran numero!

----------

## comio

 *ClodX wrote:*   

> Speriamo di ritrovarci in gran numero!

 

Be' in settembre dovrei esserci... solo una cosa: dato che lavoro "in the ass of the wolves" difficile che riesca ad arrivae per le 19/19.30  :Smile: 

----------

